# Amazing Rollfast/Keystone Speed & Ease...  Check out the Speedo!  Eastern PA/NJ CL



## Crazy8 (May 30, 2014)

This bike is amazing, and I wish I didn't already commit to 2 bikes already this week or I'd go get it.  Someone's gotta get this one.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/atq/4490362733.html


----------



## dfa242 (May 30, 2014)

Wow, I didn't realize how nice this was when it was discussed last night - hope she stays together.


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2014)

Someone got it. Ad has been pulled.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 30, 2014)

Well... there goes my plans.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 31, 2014)

How much were they asking?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> How much were they asking?




$300:eek:...


----------



## Euphman06 (May 31, 2014)

Yeah...$300. The bike looked practically new


----------



## bikewhorder (May 31, 2014)

Damn if that's an aluminum fender light $300 would be wholesale (for just the light).  I would have jumped through my computer screen to get it at that price.


----------



## Crazy8 (May 31, 2014)

I emailed the guy before I posted it on here asking about the headbadge because I wasn't sure it was Keystone.  Never heard from him.  Odds are, he had a deal already in the works when I posted this, which is why he didn't bother responding.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 31, 2014)

I made an offer this past week, finally got back to me on Thursday and said they wouldn't be able to contact the owner till Sunday about my offer. I responded back saying I would pay the asking price and have yet to hear back from the owner.


----------



## Talewinds (May 31, 2014)

I'd love to see this bike all cleaned up and on display here on the CABE by its proud new owner. Hope this one stays together.


----------



## slick (May 31, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> I'd love to see this bike all cleaned up and on display here on the CABE by its proud new owner. Hope this one stays together.




Yup. I 2nd this comment. What state was it in? Maybe that will clue us in on who got it?


----------

